# Best T/P-handle hex wrenches?



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a set of harbor freight t-handle hex wrenches like these. 18 Piece T-Handle Ball Point and Hex Key Wrench Set

I probably use them more than any other tools I have and after about 2 years of use I have worn out the cheap steel.

Anyway, I'd like to get a new higher quality set and wanted to see if there are any better options than park, pedros, or house brands from performance and nashbar. This Birzman set from Art's looks good but I'm worried the ball ends are too rounded off as noted in the bikerumor review. Birzman T-Bar Hex and Torx Wrench Set

I like the ball end on the long part of the wrench and the standard flat end on the handle for more leverage. Don't want the standard "T-Handle" design with only one bit. Hopefully that makes sense.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

I use Bondhus T-handles at work but I only have the ball end ones.
Great quality.
If you feel like taking out a 2nd mortgage I guess you can look at Snap-On.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

I tell you, I have been using the Home Depot brand Husky for some time now. I assume the Lowes Kobalt tools would be just as good. Plus if you wear them out, take em back.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 12, 2006)

Wiha


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

+1 on the Bondhus T-handles, though the set I have are not ball end.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Ive been using this. It works good and was pretty cheap went it went on sale.

Husky SAE/Metric T-Thru Handle Hex Key Set (14-Piece)-HTHKSM14PCN at The Home Depot

I use em to break the torque. For the most part, I use an allen socket set with my electric screw driver. Makes the job go so much faster 

Husky 3/8 in. Drive Hex Bit Socket Set (7-Piece)-H3DMM7PCHBSSR at The Home Depot


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I use Mac P handles, as I prefer their grip better than most anything else I've tried. 

Whia is worth a look though.


----------



## mntlion (Aug 30, 2005)

optimistic about this set. been using them for a bit, but a full summer for work will tell for sure
6-Pc. Astro Pneumatic® Metric Flex Hex Wrench Set - 613057, Hand Tools & Tool Sets at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

is there something wrong with the ones you have? are they sloppy or stripping out bolts/screws? re they falling apart? If not, don't waste you money! Like others above I have been using a set I got from Home Cheapo the week the opened here in CT (yup,.. LONG time ago) they work fine.. never have an issue.. cost 10 bucks at the time for a full set both metric and SAE.. save the $$$ and get something else.

If you are running a shop or something where you are using the things all day long I can see spending $ on fancy ones.. but for general home use where you might be using them once a week at most.. why waste $$$?

(though I got to say those ones mntlion has listed there look interesting and reasonably priced! Though I can see them being kinda uncomfortable to use)


----------

